# Is The 29 Fbhs Really Being Discontinued?



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi, we're new to the forum! We are presently looking at a a 2006 OB 29 FBHS fifth wheel and I've been told by some that it will be discontinued after this year. I absolutely love it and I really hope the we end up with it. I've been searching on-line and we went through quite a few and nothing came close to it at all! I asked the dealer if it is being discontinued and he didn't know! I'm tempted to call Keystone myself. I'd hate not to get it and be out of luck next year. Does anyone have any info on this? Thanks and I hope to be an "Outbacker" real soon. Right now we're trying to trade in the Hornet TT.

Kim and Allen


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Looks like it is not on the Keystone website floorplan page anymore.
I heard somewhere (on this forum I think) that it was being discontinued.

If that's the floor plan you love, and you can get your hands on the , then go for it








We sure do love ours


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Allen and Kim!









Welcome to Outbackers









Not sure about the future status of the 29fbhs, but it couldn't hurt to call Keystone.
What area are you from by the way?

Good luck on your search! Keep us posted on your progress,
Dawn


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> Hi Allen and Kim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dawn!
We are from Lockport, New York. Really only a couple months of camping left! I must have that Outback!

Kim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How about the replacement....31FQBHS?


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> How about the replacement....31FQBHS?


That would be too much weight for our F250. The 29 is perfect and it's only 2 adults and 1- 6 year old. I bet that the 31 has 4 bunks...right?


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Kim,

Welcome fellow NY'er!!!

good luck in the search

kevin


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Allen and Kim said:


> How about the replacement....31FQBHS?


That would be too much weight for our F250. The 29 is perfect and it's only 2 adults and 1- 6 year old. I bet that the 31 has 4 bunks...right?
[/quote]

Just an FYI.....Be careful with the pin weight on the 29FBHS. It may actually put you overweight on the GVW of the F250. You will be within the tow capacity, but may be over on GVW. We seriously looked at this unit in February, but we were within 30 lbs. of our GVW of 9200 lbs (2500HD). I am pretty sure the F250 only has a GVW of 8900 lbs.

Just some FYI!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

According to everything i've seen,...the 29fbhs will be a collectors item after the 06s sell out. Oh well i'm happy with our 05 29fbhs


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hi Allen and Kim- If you are really hooked on the 29, check with Lakeshore RV in MI- they have thier finger on the pulse of "Outbacks"... Check with John or Hunter, they know their stuff. Welcome aboard!


----------



## new buyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes
Thanks for the info! We'll check into it...We're going to meet with our sales rep on Sunday and it would be great to have some competitive pricing! Can't wait to be "one of the gang!"
A&K


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RIP 29 FBHS


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

There are a couple of 29FBHS's for sale in the "for sale" section of this site...Just a FYI


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

That is the one we have in mind when we are ready to upgrade. Just can't justify four bunks when there are only 3 of us. Hope they bring it back


----------

